# HELP! Doe probably bred by a buck 3 times her size?



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Pinky. Nigerian Dwarf. Very small. 

I think she's bred. By Ebony. A large Alpine buck. 

:tears:

The evidence:

- She's really big. I thought she had just gained some weight. 

- She hasn't been in heat in 2 1/2 months. Yeah. I am so mad at myself right now. 

- Look at the picture attached at the end of this post. She looks pretty pregnant to me. 

- Oh, and my sister (or Princess Pinky's devoted servant :lol said she smells like Eb. 

:GAAH:

Is 2 1/2 months too far along to lute?

I'm working on getting her blood tested or ultrasounded as soon as possible. 

She's fairly likely to have triplets. (Ok, I know, nothing to rely on. But an ultrasound might tell how many are in there...) Could that possibly be enough to offset the fact that it'll be half Alpine kids?

Any experience about this sort of thing?

Thanks.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Triplets would be maybe better as they would be smaller. 
If you do abort her, will the vet have you use Dex to soften and open cervix before lute brings on the labor? Best of luck to you and her!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

if she has triplets I say let her have them they will be small enough for her and BE THERE when she has them. I breed Pygmies and Kikos together and they do great! dad is the Kiko moms are Pygmies. but if she has a single then feed her as little as you can or lute I wouldn't lute this late tho.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Looks bred to me. Is shes a ff?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

This would be her second freshening. 

I'll be contacting the vet on Monday, haven't yet talked to them. 

Thank you all!


----------



## arielmadison (Jul 25, 2016)

I recently aborted a pregnancy nearly 2 months along and there was quite a bit of blood. The buck was nubian and she was nigerian. The lute also caused her to retain an egg so she was constantly going into heat. If she hadnt only been 7 months i probably wouldve let it be


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes, talk to a vet and get their opinion. Very scary when they are a much smaller breed.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

When was she exposed?


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Looks bred to me. I agree with the others- if there is triplets I'd let her be as they are likely to be smaller. I probably wouldn't lute this far into pregnancy.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

SalteyLove said:


> When was she exposed?


I have no idea. She was never in the buck pen that I know of. Eb did jump the fence twice, but both times were after she had went into heat 2 1/2 months ago. She's too far along to have been bred later than that.

Bad news :mecry: She's started filling her udder.

Vet didn't respond to my email, I'm going to give them a call tomorrow. I'll be scheduling an ultrasound for as soon as possible.

Praying for at least triplets and an easy delivery ray:


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh my...I am praying for you and for your little mama!!!!


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Prayers!!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Ok, I scheduled an ultrasound for next Wednesday. They were totally booked until then


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I hope that everything goes well too!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Praying.


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

I hope all goes well, fingers crossed for at least triplets


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Praying for you and your little girl! :hug::hug:


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Thanks everyone  
Y'all are awesome.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Good luck & keep us updated!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug:


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Her ligs are mushy. When she was pregnant last time, her ligs came and went for two months before the kidding.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Udder's starting. It's pretty odd so early, seems she's progressing about the same as she did as an FF :scratch:

Haven't felt kids kicking yet.

Here are some photos from yesterday...


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Are you sure she's only 2 1/2 months along? Seems like she might be even further, if her ligss are soft


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Last time she went into heat was Sept 19, which puts her due Feb 20. So I guess that's actually 3 months pregnant. Still seems kinda early...


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Sometimes they'll have a heat the cycle after they are bred because their body doesn't know it's pregnant yet. So she may be due from her heat in August


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Hmm, okay. I'll check my records, I'm pretty sure she didn't cycle in August though it could definitely have slipped by me. We were crazy busy in August.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Did you check with the vet about an ultrasound to see how many there are


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Yes, we're taking her in for an ultrasound on Wednesday.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Okay, checked my records. 

I don't have anything down for heats in August. But we were so busy, I definitely missed a heat or two. They usually start cycling in August. 

Her heat in September was a little different than usual. My does usually go into strong heat for a day or a day and a half, but she was sort of in and out of heat for three days. 

Could that be an indication she was already pregnant?

So if she was in heat 18-21 days earlier than her Sept heat, and bred then, she would have been in heat somewhere between Sept 1 and 6, so due date would be somewhere between Jan 29 and Feb 3. 

That's in just over a month, which is a lot more believable with her current symptoms than the Feb 19-22 due date.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

That would be my guess


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Would an ultrasound be accurate enough to say if she is one month or two more this from kidding?

Thank you so much for all your help!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Good luck


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Would an ultrasound be accurate enough to say if she is one month or two more this from kidding?
> 
> Thank you so much for all your help!


Hmm maybe if the vet was really good at goat ultrasound? But typically they'll just tell you if she's pregnant and maybe a guess as to how many she's carrying.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Ultrasound today? Keep us updated!


----------



## Kelly_Farm (Dec 27, 2016)

She will be Ok. Nothing to really worry about as long as you are there for the delivery, and have the vet on speed dial. Most times that this happens the doe is fine, the kids are healthy and all is well. Just continually monitor her and when she goes into labor, stay with her the entire time. You may even consider taking her to a vet school that near you. UF will look after your goat (and even induce it) for a week, and the price is only around $400. Likely hood of it is your vet may charge you that or double to come out for a few hours, induce, and pull.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

You wouldn't want induce unless you had a due date


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

any updates


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Yes, ultrasound went well :yippee:

Vet thinks she has at least 2 kids and is 1-2 months from kidding. We saw only one kid, it was small and far along developmentally, indicating more kids than one. So at least two. That somewhat confirms my estimated due date of between February 1 and 6. 

The vet didn't seem worried at all. I'm still a little worried though. Definitely going to be there. What all should I have on hand if I need to pull kids?

Here's a photo of Pinky at the vet's office. She was not happy...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is cute.

Yes, be there for her and have the vets number around in case.

Do you have any goat owner friends who may help when the time comes?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Yeah, sort of. Not close by, though. I'll contact them about it and keep their number in my kidding kit  Thanks for mentioning that!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Is the vet on-call and have experience in goat c-section? Does he do them with the goats standing? I've heard the outcomes are much better this way (not under full anaesthesia.) I know this is awful, but you should make the decision up-front about if you can spend the money for a c-section, and if not, how you want euthanasia to be performed or if there are any tough decisions about saving the does versus the kids etc. It's terrible to think about, but if you have a plan in advance you can make a better decision than during the stressful event. 

You'll want a disinfectant and plenty of lubricant on hand if you have to go in to re-position kids. 

Sending LOTS Of good karma for small vigorous kids and a quick & easy birth!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very good advice.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Another thing, how much are you feeding her? You don't want to feed her too much grain and grow the kids too big.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good call, yes, make sure she is not over fed grain.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

SalteyLove said:


> Is the vet on-call and have experience in goat c-section? Does he do them with the goats standing? I've heard the outcomes are much better this way (not under full anaesthesia.) I know this is awful, but you should make the decision up-front about if you can spend the money for a c-section, and if not, how you want euthanasia to be performed or if there are any tough decisions about saving the does versus the kids etc. It's terrible to think about, but if you have a plan in advance you can make a better decision than during the stressful event.
> 
> You'll want a disinfectant and plenty of lubricant on hand if you have to go in to re-position kids.
> 
> Sending LOTS Of good karma for small vigorous kids and a quick & easy birth!!!


The vet does have experience with c sections. Not sure about everything else though. I'll call and ask!

Yeah, we've talked about it. I think we're going for a c section if absolutely necessary. I also have three different friends to call first though (Meg, you're on the list! )

Thanks so much for all your advice


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

margaret said:


> Another thing, how much are you feeding her? You don't want to feed her too much grain and grow the kids too big.


She's getting almost none. She's so picky, and I feed them all together. By the time she has sifted through it and eaten a teeny little bit, it's gone.

I am a little concerned about her alfalfa consumption. On the free choice plan, even with her picky ways she eats a ton.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

With her being a month out I wouldn't mess with her feed much. You can try and limit her hay but it could back fire and she could get preg tox. I would leave her be if she isn't really eating grain. Last year I was having major missing issues and cut their grain out and that stopped. No more jumbo kids and since they were on free choice alfalfa I didn't have any cases of Preg. Tox......which is what I was freaking out about and fed the grain to start with lol
She doesn't look very pot bellied, just nice and prego so if there is 2 in there they should be smaller (fingers crossed) other then making sure she is getting plenty of exercise there's not much you can do. Have your list of numbers to call and stay calm. 
Things to have, for me the most important to pull kids is a hay string. Much more easy to pull on then slippery little legs. If the kid gets hung up sometimes instead of pulling both legs at the same time I will gain better ground if I pull one leg and then the other.....this comes in super handy with pulling calfs and how I learned it lol also pull down not out


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I wouldn't worry about alfalfa consumption. She needs that calcium to continue her own growth while supporting fetuses. A lot of folks feed free choice alfalfa without kidding troubles. Better she splurges on alfalfa and doesn't get tons of grain like she is!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

To update. Pinky kidded with two big doelings on February 17. It was a quick and easy birth, no assistance was needed  They weighed 6 lb 9 oz and 5 lb 14 oz.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Phew!


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Pictures???


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A big congrats, glad it went well.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Here are photos  Cookies N Cream and Black Cherry


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I have a Pygmy/Kiko cross that looks exactly like Black Cherry!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh how cute! You know If that didn't cause you half a head of grey hair I would say do it again (total joke!) I'm so happy it all worked out for you!


----------

